# k8temp, lm_sensons don't show fan and voltage in 2.6.31

## musv

Hi there, 

until 2.6.30 my gkrellm showed me the temperatures, the voltage and the fan speed for my Athlon X2 6000. I didn't change something in the config, when I installed 2.6.31, but now gkrellm doesn't provide the voltages and the fan speeds any more. 

Selected modules:

k8temp

Winbond W83627EHF/EHG/DHG, W83667HG (SENSORS_W83627EHF)

Any ideas how I can get that values in 2.6.31?

----------

## saellaven

Any chance that you're using an Asus motherboard? The asus_atk0110 module now takes precedence for hardware monitoring.

If so, try adding acpi_enforce_resources=lax to your kernel boot options to disable it so the w3627ehf driver can take over, or else upgrade to lm_sensors 3.1.1, which isn't in the tree

----------

## pappy_mcfae

This is a kernel issue. I haven't seen if there is an official bug, but this behavior is known.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## musv

 *saellaven wrote:*   

> Any chance that you're using an Asus motherboard? The asus_atk0110 module now takes precedence for hardware monitoring.

 

Motherboard is an Abit A-N68SV(MCP68S).

----------

